# sour smelling poops?



## wendyy (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm wondering if this is in some way breastfeeding related- my son, 5 mos old, has for about the past week been having the most horrendous sour smelling poops. I mean the 'open all the windows bc he's stunk up the whole house' kind. And they really do smell sour- like someone mixed vinegar with my milk (yuck!).
I thought it was because I had eaten a bit of garlic trying to ward off a cold and it was taking some time to get out of his system, but its been about 2 weeks since the garlic.
Any thoughts?? He's EBF and never had any solids/formula. The only other thing that's been going on that has been unusual is that he is waking up a lot at night and is up to nursing 10-12 times (draining both sides) in a 24 hour period, but I'm not sure that is related or not.

Thanks!
Wendy
mom to







3/04


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't know anything about the poop smell, sorry, but this part is really not unusual for a baby, even if it seems so for your child up until now: "_The only other thing that's been going on that has been unusual is that he is waking up a lot at night and is up to nursing 10-12 times (draining both sides) in a 24 hour period_...." That part sounds good and normal to me!

I can at least tell you I have never heard of a problem indicated by vinegar-smelling poop.


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

My dd often had vinegary smelling poop as a wee baby,and i never thought to consider it might be a problem. I think it's well within the spectrum of normal, as long as it's the 'right' color and not accompanied by excess gas.


----------



## wendyy (Aug 15, 2004)

Well that's good to know- at least its not a sign of some horrible problem!

He's now back to nursing on his "newborn" schedule. Every couple of hours all day long and night, too- I need some sleep!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmmm, I'm thinking it has to be something going on... not necessarily something to worry about, but maybe he has some sort of stomach virus if it's not the garlic?

The reason why BF poop usually smells inoffensive is because the protein/carbs/fats can be so easily digested. (and why formula smells bad b/c they cannot be fully digested). BF baby's poops also tend to smell like yogurt because of the probiotic bacteria that mama's milk has. Did you take antibiotics at all? Eating an usual amount of nuts, eggs, fish, dairy, beef or soy compared to your regular diet?

I would put him on some Baby Jarrowdophilus probiotic. But then again, I tend to think that is the solution to most things


----------



## wendyy (Aug 15, 2004)

Baby Jarrowdophilus?

Tell me more about it- I've never heard of it!

I"ll examine my diet a little- I think everything is about the same, but who knows. I've already had to can dairy for him. Maybe somehting else needs to go.

Thanks- Wendy


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyy*
Baby Jarrowdophilus?

Tell me more about it- I've never heard of it!

Here is link
http://www.jarrow.com/products/BabYsJarroDophilus.htm
I've bought it at The Vitamin Shoppe and my local Whole Foods. I think some GNC's carry it as well.

The bifidus factor colonizes the intestines and crowds out indesirable bacteria and viruses. Probiotics strengthen the immune system in this manner and also aids in digestion.


----------



## wendyy (Aug 15, 2004)

thanks for the link- I'll check it out

Wendy


----------

